# DDD Biker in Umgebung TBB



## benjamin3341 (21. Januar 2006)

suche Dirt, Freerider oder Downhiller in der Umbebung Tauberbischofsheim
ziehe bald von München (vielleicht kennt jemand den dortigen Bombenkrater) nach Tauberbischofsheim um und suche daher schonmal vorab Kontakt
MFG Benni


----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2006)

Ich hab dich mal hierher verschoben. Das hat im Dirt & Street nicht wirklich was zu suchen. Ich hoffe das passt Regional noch. 

salut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (21. Januar 2006)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dich mal hierher verschoben. Das hat im Dirt & Street nicht wirklich was zu suchen. Ich hoffe das passt Regional noch.
> 
> salut


prinzipiell ne gute idee, aber leider liegt tbb nicht in der pfalz  vielleicht im odenwald-forum probieren?


----------



## Nafets (21. Januar 2006)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dich mal hierher verschoben. Das hat im Dirt & Street nicht wirklich was zu suchen. Ich hoffe das passt Regional noch.
> 
> salut



Oh, mein lieber Mod, ich glaube da wärs besser, falls meine Geographie nicht trügt. 
Aber wenn man aus der östlichsten Stadt Deutschlands kommt, ist alles im Westen. 

Gruß


----------



## benjamin3341 (21. Januar 2006)

am besten währe frankenland


----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2006)

Hrhr... das war so gut auf der Karte. Lieber Lokalmod.... verschieb mal.


----------



## Kelme (22. Januar 2006)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Hrhr... das war so gut auf der Karte. Lieber Lokalmod.... verschieb mal.


... es gibt keinen Lokalmod! Bisher kam die Pfalz (und angrenzende Gebiete) immer ohne aus  . Wenn jetzt allerdings Triple-D massiv hier einzieht, sollte man das neu überdenken  . 
Kleinere Verwirrungen in der Geografie (Wo ist das Kalmithaus?) gibt auch bei den lokalen Helden. Manchmal ist es auch kein Problem mit der Geografie, sondern mit der *****grafie.


Kelme - ich kaufe ein o.


----------



## alöx (22. Januar 2006)

Ja nun. Seid ihr alle so lieb da drüben bei euch? Also irgendwie ist es mir ja ein bisschen peinlich. Aber mir fällt auf für einen nicht Orstkundingen sind die Lokalforen von der Einteilung her schwer zu durchschauen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Januar 2006)

Willkommen nähe TBB.


----------



## Widu (22. Januar 2006)

Provinzpossen! 


Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Provinzpossen!
> 
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen.



ich hoffe jemand findet nun die richtige provinz,
damit der thread zu seinem eigentlichen thema 
zurückfindet.

aber ich glaub halt in TBB ist eh die katz gfreckt.  
schliesslich weiss man ja nie genau, zu welchem regierungs
bezirk die sich aktuell zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (22. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe jemand findet nun die richtige provinz,
> damit der thread zu seinem eigentlichen thema
> zurückfindet.
> 
> ...




Bitte?   Hier ist keine Katze gefreckt. Daphne sitzt gerade schnurrend neben mir.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte?   Hier ist keine Katze gefreckt. Daphne sitzt gerade schnurrend neben mir.


also mal ehrlich widu: mit NAMEN HABT IHR ES SCHON - oder?


----------



## Widu (22. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> also mal ehrlich widu: mit NAMEN HABT IHR ES SCHON - oder?




Das war meine C. Ich hätte sie ja gerne "Gatze mit G" getauft, aber ich durfte nicht.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Januar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Das war meine C. Ich hätte sie ja gerne "Gatze mit G" getauft, aber ich durfte nicht.



etz fällt mir nix mehr ein - matt - oder sei fair und akzeptiere ein remis !!


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> .....aber ich glaub halt in TBB ist eh die katz gfreckt.
> ......



 ...............


----------



## Widu (22. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> etz fällt mir nix mehr ein - matt - oder sei fair und akzeptiere ein remis !!




Einigen wir uns auf ein Unentschieden. 


@ stoeps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Januar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> @ stoeps



Ok, überzeuge mich vom Gegenteil!


----------



## Widu (23. Januar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, überzeuge mich vom Gegenteil!










q.e.d.




@ benjamin In TBB und Umgebung gibt es ein paar deiner Fraktion. Sie sind teilweise sogar im Forum vertreten. Die Külsheimer haben Gerüchten zufolge erst letztens eine Spielwiese aufgeschüttet. Den Rest per PN.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> q.e.d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q.e.d. von wegen, das könnte jeder mit irgendeiner katze mit irgendeiner küche im hintergrund sein. w.e.d


----------



## Widu (23. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> q.e.d. von wegen, das könnte jeder mit irgendeiner katze mit irgendeiner küche im hintergrund sein. w.e.d



Tja, dann kann ich das einfach nur versichern. 


Aber hatten wir zwei uns nicht auf ein ehrenhaftes Unentschieden geeinigt? Warum fällst Du mir jetzt unehrenhaft in den Rücken?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2006)

oh ich hatte die einigung schon wieder vergessen .-(
dann nehm ich alles zurück, aber es ist doch schön
den thread hier komplet von seinem weg abzubringen.

- oder WAS !°


----------



## Widu (23. Januar 2006)

Der Fred ist thematisch ein wenig abgeglitten.


----------



## Tom:-) (23. Januar 2006)

tach zusammen. dieser fred ist zumindest geografisch jetzt korrekt untergebracht. ABER: Daphne ist doch kein name für eine noch nicht mal verreckte katze! ich würde ich sie 'hund' taufen oder
ORANG UTAN KLAUS
sind wir doch mal ehrlich! Dank an Helge für diese Erkenntnis.


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Januar 2006)

@Widu: 

Wer sagt das die Katze nicht schon gfreckt ist? Für eine lebendige sieht sie recht blaß aus!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu:
> 
> Wer sagt das die Katze nicht schon gfreckt ist? Für eine lebendige sieht sie recht blaß aus!



oh jetzt lasst doch die arme katze in ruhe. katzen sind niedlich
und damit schön (und hier wäre der punkt an dem sich lowfat
mit seiner katzenhaaralergie einschalten könnte um das Kraut
noch ordentlich fett zu machen).

(was sagste nun widu: jetzt helf ich sogar zu DIR, wie schnell
sich so ein blatt doch wenden kann (ich habe gerade 1,5h einen
zahn gezogen bekommen und bin mit schmerzmitteln vollgepumpt
(das beste ist, dass der arzt sie einem auch noch verschreibt!)
also lasst nachsicht walten).


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Januar 2006)

<< Katzenhaarallergie!
<< staatl. geprüfter Katzenha.....ablehner!

....Wotan, aus Dir spricht die Droge!  


*wink* Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (24. Januar 2006)

Keine Macht den Drogen. Mehr braucht man dazu ja nicht zu sagen.



(Gute Besserung)


----------

